# universities in dubai



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

guys,
i was wondering...
is there a university of civil engineering, surveing or architecture in dubai that a non emirate can take or is it only for the locals?????


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

elekat said:


> guys,
> i was wondering...
> is there a university of civil engineering, surveing or architecture in dubai that a non emirate can take or is it only for the locals?????


Bro theres Plenty :ranger:


----------



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

DubaiCharmer said:


> Bro theres Plenty :ranger:


thank u! any more details??? and by the way, im a girl not a bro!


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

elekat said:


> thank u! any more details??? and by the way, im a girl not a bro!


lool sorrry 


em u could try American university in dubai or the middlesex uni or emmm lemme recall  ..

really plenty of choices in general you can apply and study whereever u want too they're arent any laws or obligations that says you cant ..

i can give you a hand if u want some assistance :eyebrows: ill be glad to make up the previous answer by helpin u out choose the right one


----------



## elekat (Jun 29, 2010)

DubaiCharmer said:


> lool sorrry
> 
> 
> em u could try American university in dubai or the middlesex uni or emmm lemme recall  ..
> ...


thanks ! for sure i have to pay a lot for these e? have been to dubai 2 yearw ago for pleasure ,now looking for a job in civil engineering, still in greece, if u have something in mind let me know!!!
thanks again


----------

